# Oil for 2.0T (2006 Passat)



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

Which is the best Oil to use?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil for 2.0T (nicko)*

1) Brand X is the best. I ran it in my car and had no problems. I know a guy who ran Brand Y and his engine blew up.
2) Follow the owners manual because they designed your car and know what it needs. Don't follow the owners manual because it's based on marketing and the oil testing is done in Europe in lean burn mode (U.S. cars create more fuel dilution because they run in a different mode) and real world evidence shows it is wrong.
3) If you don't use a 502 oil the sky will fall. Many of the best oils are not tested to 502 standards but far exceed many 502 oils.
Just trying to get all those out of the way to save time...
There's lots of info. in this oil and lubrication subforum for the 2.0FSI



_Modified by saaber2 at 2:39 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Oil for 2.0T (saaber2)*

You forgot one saaber:
4. Use the "search" function, noob!


----------

